
Odor-Destroying Shoe Inserts and NASA-Tested Tech - jtwiegele
http://www.zorpads.com/
======
jtwiegele
Startup out of HBS launched (ALL puns intended) sticky, patent-pending, odor-
eliminating shoe inserts made with NASA-tested tech. They fit in any shoe and
are $5/pair.

Founded by a SpaceX alum and an e-commerce retail pro, the team was disgusted
by the lack of innovation in shoe odor destruction despite 85% of consumers
worrying about the problem. Luckily that's all changed. Read more at
zorpads.com!

------
Yertis
This is great -- lord knows that I could use them!

